# Lire les "ebooks" avec Calibre et Stanza.



## Zadig (23 Mai 2010)

Après GoodReader (voir le billet précédent) j'ai réussi à comprendre comment faire pour lire des "livres électroniques" (ou des documents perso en pdf) sur un IiPhone ou un Ipod touch. Je vais essayer d'être clair car c'est un peu compliqué mais pas impossible.

Il faut d'abord installer *Calibre* *http://calibre-ebook.com/* qui va permettre de convertir les ebooks du format "PDF" vers le format "ePUB". On va sur *http://www.ebooksgratuits.com* et on télécharge un livre (PDF). 
On lance Calibre et dans "Préférences" on voit le bouton "Serveur de données". On entre un nom (par exemple calibre et un mot de passe ex calibre). On démarre le serveur sans avoir oublié d'importer le livre. Normalement il doit être dans la "Bibliothèque de Calibre". Pour le vérifier on ouvre un navigateur (Safari - Firefox - Google Chrome...) et on entre l'url http://127.0.0.1:8080 . La connexion se fait et on voit que le livre importé est au format PDF +ePUB.

 Le livre est prêt à être envoyé vers *Stanza* http://www.lexcycle.com/ qui est une application qui vient d'être rachetée par Amazon. On la trouve sur l'Appstore, elle est gratuite. Il y a une application pour l'Ipod touch et une qu'on placera dans le Mac mais qui ne servira pas. 

Lorsqu'on lance Stanza on voit dans la barre de menu "Télécharger>Catalogue" qu'il existe des livres gratuits disponibles directement au téléchargement.

Pour se connecter il faut aller dans "Télécharger>Partager" (barre de menu du bas et onglet en haut). Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre et si je ne me souviens bien on doit lire "Books in calibre (on Macintosh)". A droite il y a un bouton + (plus). On clique sur ce bouton et on voit la fenêtre "Ajouter une source". 
On choisit le bouton "Catalogue" et on voit 2 fenêtres /nom et url. Le_* nom*_ est "*calibre*" (attention le nom est sensible à la casse - ne pas mettre une majuscule si vous avez écrit avec une minuscule).L'_*url *_est _*http://127.0.0.1:8080*_.

Maintenant le livre est prêt à être chargé. On fait "Books in Calibre on Macintosh>By author>Votre livre" est là. Il faut appuyer sur le bouton "Télécharger" et lorsque c'est fait on voit un nouveau bouton "Lire".
Le livre s'ouvre. _Vous pouvez le voir apparaître dans la "Bibliothèque"de l'Itouch..
_ 
Aïe ma tête !!!!  :mouais:

Pour voir si on a bien compris on télécharge un second livre. Procédure habituelle, importation et conversion dans Calibre. On va dans l'Itouch sur la page "Téléchargé>partagé">By Author. _Le nouveau livre doit apparaître automatiquement.  _


----------

